

How to Survive 80+ Hours of Programming Every Week - timdugg
https://medium.com/search?q=code

======
ColinWright
You've linked to a blog search, not to the article. More, the article was
submitted 25 minutes ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9523933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9523933)

It already has some discussion, too.

